# lil more help



## joemel (Mar 1, 2010)

Im no carb guy at all so i need help. ima to post a pic of my carb if i can but should i be able to blow thru the fuel inlet fitting like where the hose come from the tank to the carb


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

whats wrong with it? carbs are easy to take apart and work on and put back together! explain the problems you are having


----------



## brute for mud (Jul 15, 2010)

When the carb is up right you should and no when up side down assuming you have it apart


----------



## joemel (Mar 1, 2010)

got it figured out thanks


----------

